# Uses for a Dish Drainer



## CHICKIECHICKIE (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey everyone!. I bought this really nice dish drainer and its too small for my dishes. Bummer, Does anyone have any clever uses for one other than dishes?? Thought I would pick your brains.
Thanks
Chick


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

could you roll up yardage of fabric and 
slip it in the slots for storage??
maybe use it for large files,kids note books/binders.

will it set it your sink for every day stuff,
a coffee cup or 2, maybe a toast plate rinsed?

thats all I can think of
I hate having things with no uses,
cause if you get rid of it,,,you'll find something that it would have been perfect for,lol


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How about in the cabinet for organizing all those pan lids or bowl lids that never seem to stay where you want them? Voila! No more lids all over the bottom of the cabinet!


----------

